# Molicel in SA



## Silo

https://www.electronpowersports.co.za/molicel-18650-p26a
https://www.electronpowersports.co.za/molicel-21700-p42a

Think this is legit?

Sent them a mail asking about stock.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius

If you read this it seems legit 

https://www.electronpowersports.co.za/molicel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## charln

Great find Silo! 
Mooch rates the P26A’s very highly. I got some from the UK recently and have been using them for about 2 months and I must say I’m very impressed. 
I spoke with Andrew at Electronpowersports now, he seems like a decent guy so I’ve placed an order for 8 batteries, let’s see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Drikusw

Silo said:


> https://www.electronpowersports.co.za/molicel-18650-p26a
> https://www.electronpowersports.co.za/molicel-21700-p42a
> 
> Think this is legit?
> 
> Sent them a mail asking about stock.


https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/t...t-one-of-the-best-batteries-available.901847/
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/t...650-beats-vtc5a-best-all-around-18650.902761/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Yoh, great find if this is legit, checkimg it out with them and will probably order a couple or more! Thanks @Silo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hazard

charln said:


> Great find Silo!
> Mooch rates the P26A’s very highly. I got some from the UK recently and have been using them for about 2 months and I must say I’m very impressed.
> I spoke with Andrew at Electronpowersports now, he seems like a decent guy so I’ve placed an order for 8 batteries, let’s see how it goes.



What are the prices like?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo

Hazard said:


> What are the prices like?



According to site.
R115 for 18650
R158 for 21700

Think I should have ordered before posting here...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jengz

Hazard said:


> What are the prices like?


Very good, R158 for the 21700 and R115 for 18650. Thats if you biy one each, awaiting a quotation from them on my order.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Mooch rates this 18650 better than VTC5a's whixh are my daily for my mech 18650s and the 21700 on par with my 30Ts which are my mech daily batteries for my mech 21700 devices. He does however state the VTC5as and 20s hits a slightly harder than the molicel but for the price point I'm sure I'll be happy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## GerrieP

https://www.18650batterystore.com/18650-p/molicel-p26a.htm.
From the US.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## charln

Yup Jengz I’ve been using them in my Hexes with 0.16-0.20 ohm builds and I can’t tell any difference from the Sony VTC5A’s, except they last longer, but the Sony’s are almost a year old though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## charln

GerrieP said:


> https://www.18650batterystore.com/18650-p/molicel-p26a.htm.
> From the US.
> View attachment 198857


Shipping batteries from the US seems to be a major mission, most of the suppliers I’ve queried don’t ship to SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Angelus

i'm also looking for batts and thought hey wonder if molicel in SA somewhere

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## adriaanh

Angelus said:


> i'm also looking for batts and thought hey wonder if molicel in SA somewhere


They are in Alrode South, Johannesburg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silo

charln said:


> Great find Silo!
> Mooch rates the P26A’s very highly. I got some from the UK recently and have been using them for about 2 months and I must say I’m very impressed.
> I spoke with Andrew at Electronpowersports now, he seems like a decent guy so I’ve placed an order for 8 batteries, let’s see how it goes.



How goes the order? I have sent them a mail, no reply yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Silo said:


> How goes the order? I have sent them a mail, no reply yet.


Where are you based, they are based in Alrode South.
I emailed info and Andrew emailed me back with in a hour or so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos

adriaanh said:


> Where are you based, they are based in Alrode South.
> I emailed info and Andrew emailed me back with in a hour or so.


Please can you pm me the details? I’m looking at getting some cells as well and I’m close to Alrode.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## charln

Just a quick update... I placed my order on Friday and received delivery of 10x Molicel P26A’s on Saturday. Andrew was very efficient and an absolute pleasure to deal with. The batteries look identical to the ones I got in the UK, I tested them and all seem to be perfect. I’m chuffed with this find, thank you and well done Silo!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Gringo

Been using them for over a month... sorry i did not share.... stumble on them while im looking for 20650... and o must say the are very lekka !!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gringo

Gringo said:


> Been using them for over a month... sorry i did not share.... stumble on them while im looking for 20650... and o must say the are very lekka !!!!


Just a warning... the wraps seems a bit flimsy and not as durable ( well to me in any case as i have already damage one just by taking out the battery holder ) not a big issue as wraps are cheap....

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## charln

Gringo said:


> Just a warning... the wraps seems a bit flimsy and not as durable ( well to me in any case as i have already damage one just by taking out the battery holder ) not a big issue as wraps are cheap....


Thanks for the heads-up!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Charging Station!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> Charging Station!
> View attachment 202015


Uncle @Rob Fisher would you recommend these over any of the Samsung options? We are due for some fresh batteries and a R115 price tag looks REALLY attrctive.
How long did these take to arrive (assuming you bought from a local retailer)?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher would you recommend these over any of the Samsung options? We are due for some fresh batteries and a R115 price tag looks REALLY attrctive.
> How long did these take to arrive (assuming you bought from a local retailer)?



@CJB85 I would. These are recommended for vape gear, Mooch rates them highly! I got a quote, paid and they arrived the next day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Mine are on their way, got 6x 18650's and 4x 21700's incoming!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Ive requested a quote for 10 21700s

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> Ive requested a quote for 10 21700s


I've requested a quote for a Ferrari!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac

I am very happy with mine. I can confirm that they are slightly better than the 40T (lasts longer). I will order again.
It does seem that they are a tad (0.xxmm) shorter than the samsungs. The 40T's fit perfectly in my mod, but the Molicel's are too short by 0.something mm. I use two 0.5mmx3mm magnets to get connection. Works very well. Just thought I'd mention it in case someone has a stupid mod like mine that barely makes contact with the batteries....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> I've requested a quote for a Ferrari!
> 
> Regards


Don’t forget to get the little blue pills as well as you will be swarming with inappropriate requests with that quote!

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Mooch's recommendations

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Silo

Man wish I could have gotten some!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> I've requested a quote for a Ferrari!
> 
> Regards


Ok, where’s the Ferrari?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

An interesting read on the P26a

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silo

Got mine yesterday, vaping now. It's a winner for sure.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

After @Christos nearly bought all the stock Andrew had , I was fortunate to at least get 6 18650's before he place a second order...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius

I was also fortunate to get 8 today. On charge now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

So in theory the p26A should hit consistently for longer than the vtc5A but the vtc5A should hit harder until about 3.8v.

I’m finding the p26A hits harder and there is less voltage drop under load.

Test done with a vtc5A at 3.99v testing load voltage.



test done with the p26A under the same load at 3.99 starting voltage:



I am finding the p26A to hit better than a vtc5A but others are experiencing the vtc hitting “harder”.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Jengz

So after a few weeks with the molicel batteries, i can firmly say they are the beat performers in my mechanical mods. 

The 18650's hit just as hard as my vtc5as but lasts longer and are more consistent as the battery drains. I've tested them side by side with the exact same builds, atties and very similar mods,changed them between mods also and I must say, these molicels are killer batteries.

Still need to test the 21700s over my 30Ts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 3


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> So after a few weeks with the molicel batteries, i can firmly say they are the beat performers in my mechanical mods.
> 
> The 18650's hit just as hard as my vtc5as but lasts longer and are more consistent as the battery drains. I've tested them side by side with the exact same builds, atties and very similar mods,changed them between mods also and I must say, these molicels are killer batteries.
> 
> Still need to test the 21700s over my 30Ts.



The P42A 21700 is performing the same as my 40T so all in all a great buy for me.
I’ll be testing/ recording the final voltage of a 40T and a P42A on same builds etc soon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Christos said:


> The P42A 21700 is performing the same as my 40T so all in all a great buy for me.
> I’ll be testing/ recording the final voltage of a 40T and a P42A on same builds etc soon.


I await your response, if performance is similar and the price point stays where its at then i think i need to pull a Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> I await your response, if performance is similar and the price point stays where its at then i think i need to pull a Christos


Ok so the 40T is around 3.2V after 11ml and a 0.2ohm build. 
The p42A comes on at 3.52V after 11ml and the same build. 

I’m very impressed with the molicels and also, some of the testing I have done shows the cells to fall well within the manufacturers claimed specs which is great.

Unfortunately I currently only have equipment to test continuous 10A drain but my temperature probes were destroyed by junior. 

The internal resistance of all the cells worried me initially when I first charged them as they were higher that rated by the manufacturer but once the batteries went from storage mode to fully charged, the IR dropped considerable and seems to be consistent now. I’m getting as low as 11m Ohms when they are rated at 20m Ohms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Stew

I just ordered two 18650's. They are charging Tax on the courier fee which is not right as they have already paid the tax on the courier fee and added that to your bill which is not right in my opinion.
They also send out their emails through quickbooks@notification.intuit.com and when you reply to you get an “Undeliverable:” message and have to go and look on the invoice for the correct email address which is info@electronpowersports.co.za.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Stew said:


> I just ordered two 18650's. They are charging Tax on the courier fee which is not right as they have already paid the tax on the courier fee and added that to your bill which is not right in my opinion.
> They also send out their emails through quickbooks@notification.intuit.com and when you reply to you get an “Undeliverable:” message and have to go and look on the invoice for the correct email address which is info@electronpowersports.co.za.


I was not charged a tax on my delivery, i called Andrew before i ordered, asked how much delivery will be and he said R95 and thats what i was invoiced.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew

Jengz said:


> I was not charged a tax on my delivery, i called Andrew before i ordered, asked how much delivery will be and he said R95 and thats what i was invoiced.


Thanks. there is something wrong with their tax calculation on mine though.
Copied and pasted from their invoice.

18650-P26A Molicel INR-18650-P26A 2 115.00 230.00
Delivery 1 95.00 95.00
INCLUDES TAX 42.39 (Should be 34.50)
TOTAL R325.00

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Stew said:


> I just ordered two 18650's. They are charging Tax on the courier fee which is not right as they have already paid the tax on the courier fee and added that to your bill which is not right in my opinion.
> They also send out their emails through quickbooks@notification.intuit.com and when you reply to you get an “Undeliverable:” message and have to go and look on the invoice for the correct email address which is info@electronpowersports.co.za.



Thats strange.

I ordered and didnt have an issue.
What i did notice is that VAT was added to delivery cost- but the total delivery cost inc vat was as per the delivery fee they quoted me.

Wasnt too bothered beyond that because was happy with the battery pricing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Impressed with this grey batteries - changed this morning , went to work , vaped on and off the whole day without a change /charge and only now replaced them , normally with the pink ones [new] -need a replacement about 15:00-16:00 .

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Magnetic

Are they still active? I sent them 3 emails over the past 2 weeks and have not received a reply at all, tried phoning them as well, no response...

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jengz

Magnetic said:


> Are they still active? I sent them 3 emails over the past 2 weeks and have not received a reply at all, tried phoning them as well, no response...


Strange, i ordered last Friday a second run and was delivered on saturday! Andrew is a legend! 

Are you using

info@electronpowersports.co.za?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Magnetic said:


> Are they still active? I sent them 3 emails over the past 2 weeks and have not received a reply at all, tried phoning them as well, no response...


I mailed, got a response and ordered yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

ARYANTO said:


> Impressed with this grey batteries - changed this morning , went to work , vaped on and off the whole day without a change /charge and only now replaced them , normally with the pink ones [new] -need a replacement about 15:00-16:00 .


Hey bud,are you saying the molicell 2500mah batteries last longer then the pink 3000mah batteries? Just clarifying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magnetic

Jengz said:


> Strange, i ordered last Friday a second run and was delivered on saturday! Andrew is a legend!
> 
> Are you using
> 
> ?


yeah I am, I really want to get some of these batteries as they are priced very well and looks like they perform great, but I cannot get a reply from them

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magnetic

baksteen8168 said:


> I mailed, got a response and ordered yesterday.


strange, I have sent multiple emails, no response

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## vicTor

Magnetic said:


> Are they still active? I sent them 3 emails over the past 2 weeks and have not received a reply at all, tried phoning them as well, no response...



not even a hello, I'm hurt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magnetic

vicTor said:


> not even a hello, I'm hurt


Hi

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Magnetic said:


> Hi



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-609

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Magnetic said:


> yeah I am, I really want to get some of these batteries as they are priced very well and looks like they perform great, but I cannot get a reply from them


Check that you are sending it to thw correct email, or try to send from anither email address, maybe it's going into a spam folder or something because I highly doubt Andrew is blatantly ignoring. He does business proper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Magnetic

Jengz said:


> Check that you are sending it to thw correct email, or try to send from anither email address, maybe it's going into a spam folder or something because I highly doubt Andrew is blatantly ignoring. He does business proper.


I double checked I was sending to the correct email, sent another one just now from a different mail address. I will try phoning them again tomorrow morning, is this their correct number? +27 82 490 0559 last time it went to voicemail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Magnetic said:


> I double checked I was sending to the correct email, sent another one just now from a different mail address. I will try phoning them again tomorrow morning, is this their correct number? +27 82 490 0559 last time it went to voicemail

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The first time I sent an email to Andrew was after 21:00 and he replied within 30 minutes. I agree it might be a spam filter thing. Try sending from another email

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Magnetic said:


> strange, I have sent multiple emails, no response


Very strange. I haven't had any issues. From mailing to payment was probably less than 10 minutes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silo

He is really quick, so I bet he is very busy! He isn't the quickest at responding to mails I think, but what I did was. Basically I asked for 6 batts, sent my details, name and address, he sent me quote, paid and delivered few days after

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silo said:


> He is really quick, so I bet he is very busy! He isn't the quickest at responding to mails I think, but what I did was. Basically I asked for 6 batts, sent my details, name and address, he sent me quote, paid and delivered few days after


Exactly what I did. Expecting courier to drop off today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Running these cells in my tube mech and the Reo today, and man they perform so well, such hard hitters! Going to be placing another order at month end.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Just arrived

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Magnetic

Just called him again and he answered, there is either something wrong on my end or his, my emails never reached him

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fbb1964

Houston we have a problem! Just noticed a lot of complaints here in a AU group of people that just bought dud molicel batteries from a diamond dealer here. Turns out they're old looking at the date manufactured on the battery. These batteries have been sitting on a shelf for 3 years no wonder. FYI see below. Will be interesting to see response from many returns hitting this big blue chip dealer

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168

fbb1964 said:


> Houston we have a problem! Just noticed a lot of complaints here in a AU group of people that just bought dud molicel batteries from a diamond dealer here. Turns out they're old looking at the date manufactured on the battery. These batteries have been sitting on a shelf for 3 years no wonder. FYI see below. Will be interesting to see response from many returns hitting this big blue chip dealer


So far my molicels are performing great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964

baksteen8168 said:


> So far my molicels are performing great.


Jip same here with some feedback from others who bought them. Could just be an old batch sold. I'm checking the dates on mine quick time as soon as I get them. Covid has grinded vape mail to a crawl mines in the post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Where would one go to check the MF date? Google isn't being helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Scratch that... Just saw your 2nd image.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

So mine is from 2019/07/07 . 1 Month past shelf life. But as said before, mine seems to be performing as expected. 

I feel sorry for the Vendor in AU that's now sitting with this problem. They are probably going to have to refund / replace all of those old cells.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos

fbb1964 said:


> Houston we have a problem! Just noticed a lot of complaints here in a AU group of people that just bought dud molicel batteries from a diamond dealer here. Turns out they're old looking at the date manufactured on the battery. These batteries have been sitting on a shelf for 3 years no wonder. FYI see below. Will be interesting to see response from many returns hitting this big blue chip dealer


I did chat to Andrew about this scenario and he did satisfy my concerns regarding his supplier as he gets his batteries direct and also a reputable source.

The other thing is they weren’t brought in for vaping, we just happened to find a company and the company was happy to supply us with one of the best cells on the market.

Finally, I have tested random cells from my batch and I am 100% certain they are what they say they are.

I did notice initially the cells had higher IR than the specs but after the first charge, they are all well below the spec, so I put this down to the cells being in storage mode as the IR is even better than the best batteries we were using before the molicels. 

I do at this stage believe that Electron Power Sports is providing us with the best batteries and Andrew did mention that he has also tested some of his cells at 20A discharge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

baksteen8168 said:


> So mine is from 2019/07/07 . 1 Month past shelf life. But as said before, mine seems to be performing as expected.
> 
> I feel sorry for the Vendor in AU that's now sitting with this problem. They are probably going to have to refund / replace all of those old cells.


Ditto that- 2019/07/07

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964

Great as mentioned this must have just been a specific old batch sold we're waiting on vendor response here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964

How interesting I'm trying to correspond with Molicel direct got reply from sole Molicel distributor only yet. And I'm not buying the sales pitch I'm getting of don't worry about date of manufacture or the recommended shelf life. It's OK don't worry about it it's only a recommendation. One very simple question: why are SA and AU getting the old outdated stock but this is the current range Molicel batteries? See pic below. 

I'm awaiting a reply. BTW many many very unhappy customers in AU with poor quality and non performance issues popping up all over social media here now. Mine received are also over 2 years old from date of manufacture. I'm not using them let's see how this plays out first.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I've had no issues so far with any of the 10 cells i bought, either 18650 or 21700. So for the price i paid, i honestly can't complain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I've had no issues so far with any of the 10 cells i bought, either 18650 or 21700. So for the price i paid, i honestly can't complain.


I’m also extremely happy seeing the 18650’s are at least R100 cheaper than the Sony’s and they are much better.

The concerns raised by @fbb1964 are valid however and sadly this is the norm with most other batteries and unethical sales people from other countries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## fbb1964

Thanks @Christos and BTW this is not bagging Molicel, the brand, in any way I don't like seeing a good brand trashed over social media. Hence trying to get hold of Molicel direct but Molicel customer service flicked it to a distributor. The local vendor who also happens to be the main Molicel dealer/distributor in AU have a returns policy from hell. Hence the havoc with many unhappy customers venting on social media. Not good. By the looks of it local vendor insist on a returns/maybe refund policy while the brand is trashed online,. Probably resells them again to another customer, who knows, compounding the problem even more. I'm lucky my batteries received are only 2 years old there are others who received over 3 year old batteries. Works fine few weeks then it's just a dud. Aussie mate who bought 16 in GB for mates together is chatting to Mooch for advice about all this as well.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## KobusMTL

I'm must say had amazing service from Andrew, sent mail at 20:45 last night and got a reply at 21:45 asking my adress. 
Replied at 4:30 this morning with my adress. And he sent me final invoice at 6:15 this morning. Can't wait for my batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Brain is fried 
What do these mean then?
J707 means 07 July 2019? 
J906 means 06 September 2019? 

I'm fine with using the batteries though. 
Pretty sure we've ended up buying worse stock of other brands from other stores along the way and we haven't pegged as yet. I have batteries that are around 2 years old and still work fairly decently.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> Brain is fried
> What do these mean then?
> J707 means 07 July 2019?
> J906 means 06 September 2019?
> 
> I'm fine with using the batteries though.
> Pretty sure we've ended up buying worse stock of other brands from other stores along the way and we haven't pegged as yet. I have batteries that are around 2 years old and still work fairly decently.
> 
> View attachment 204169
> View attachment 204170


Too many butt jokes?
for the P42A



So your P42A was J so 2019 - September(9) 06




For your P26A was also J so 2019 - July(7) 07

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DougP

Can somebody point me in the right direction.... 
Asseblief.... 
What is the email address for Andrew or do you send email to:
Info@electronpowersports.co.za

I want I order some of these 18650 batteries 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Can somebody point me in the right direction....
> Asseblief....
> What is the email address for Andrew or do you send email to:
> Info@electronpowersports.co.za
> 
> I want I order some of these 18650 batteries
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Andrew Kloppers
info@electronpowersports.co.za
www.electronpowersports.co.za
+27824900559

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Can somebody point me in the right direction....
> Asseblief....
> What is the email address for Andrew or do you send email to:
> Info@electronpowersports.co.za
> 
> I want I order some of these 18650 batteries
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



I was told he is out of stock until next year.
InkdVapor is one of the retailers who has stock at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

Just spoke to Andrew, see blow:

"Im sold out of 18650’s but do still have 21700’s. Suppler is also out of stock so will be a while before fresh 18650’s arrive."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## LeislB

I also spoke to him, wanted done 18650s too, he told me stock expected in October but now it looks like it may be longer. The forum cleaned him out!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## adriaanh

LeislB said:


> I also spoke to him, wanted done 18650s too, he told me stock expected in October but now it looks like it may be longer. The forum cleaned him out!


 Going to have to get your 18650's from @JurgensSt (Inkd Vapor)

https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/batteries/molicel-18650-p26a/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP

This is crazy.. Some of the vape shops selling them at R220 and more 



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Can somebody point me in the right direction....
> Asseblief....
> What is the email address for Andrew or do you send email to:
> Info@electronpowersports.co.za
> 
> I want I order some of these 18650 batteries
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Andrew Kloppers <andrew@electronpowersports.co.za>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

LeislB said:


> I also spoke to him, wanted done 18650s too, he told me stock expected in October but now it looks like it may be longer. The forum @Christos cleaned him out!



There, I fixed it for you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Snape of Vape

So general consensus is these 18650 cells are good? I'm considering getting a few for my Reos.

*edit*
Ordered 4 to try out, read the reviews from Mooch. Looking forward to these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP

Snape of Vape said:


> So general consensus is these 18650 cells are good? I'm considering getting a few for my Reos.
> 
> *edit*
> Ordered 4 to try out, read the reviews from Mooch. Looking forward to these.


Where did you order from 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

DougP said:


> Where did you order from
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Hey Doug,

I live in the Netherlands so I ordered here from nkon. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Snape of Vape said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> I live in the Netherlands so I ordered here from nkon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Oppppsds thought you were here 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Snape of Vape said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> I live in the Netherlands so I ordered here from nkon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



So when are you In SA again, and how many can you fit in your carry-on... Asking for a friend

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DougP

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So when are you In SA again, and how many can you fit in your carry-on... Asking for a friend


We must share the same friend. 
I was gonna ask for said friend to.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew

Molicell's website says mid December for stock in South Africa again. Hope the price is the same or better than before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Haha @Dela Rey Steyn and @DougP, this friend of yours seems to be quite popular. Unfortunately I won't be able to bring batteries in this time around. 
The prices are quite good on their site for batteries in general, so perhaps you can try and ship from here in a group buy? I know that there's a bit more to it when you want to ship batteries though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Based off of the battery codes provided above, I'm a bit unsure of the age of these.
I think they're 2018?






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teunh

Looks like its 2018 yes.

I'm happy that I can order from nkon. Always fresh and verified batches and not expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew

Molicell's 18650 available 5th Jan 2021

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## DougP

Checked their website. 
R128 but minimum order of 10.
Dam I wanted 6 


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DougP said:


> Checked their website.
> R128 but minimum order of 10.
> Dam I wanted 6
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



*A quick group / consolidated purchase resolves the minimum order issue 

Who would like some Molicel 18650's at a mere R128 a pop?*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *A quick group / consolidated purchase resolves the minimum order issue
> 
> Who would like some Molicel 18650's at a mere R128 a pop?*


I'm in for 6. 
Anybody in the Fourways area looking for a minimum of 4, PM me and we can team up 


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

Ok so im also interested.

I did not have time to read through the whole thread. 

So are these ALOT better in terms of quality and battery life compared to the 25R or 30Q ect?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Placed my order on Wednesday and got delivery on Thursday afternoon. Excellent service from Andrew at Electron Powersports.

Very grateful to pay half the retail price (compared to most vape shops) for some of the best batteries out there now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher would you recommend these over any of the Samsung options? We are due for some fresh batteries and a R115 price tag looks REALLY attrctive.
> How long did these take to arrive (assuming you bought from a local retailer)?



@CJB85 yes I would... I really like them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Did the group buy materialise guys. Would like to join in if possible please along with Jozi north guys that may be on here?

@DougP
@Intuthu Kagesi
@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Thought I'd stock up on some fresh Molicels... See the minimum order quantity is now 100  Guess I'll be looking elsewhere then

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

baksteen8168 said:


> Thought I'd stock up on some fresh Molicels... See the minimum order quantity is now 100  Guess I'll be looking elsewhere then



When the shops started buying from them to resell, that's when the minimum order quantities came into effect. It's sad, but it's commerce. The shops need to put a mark up and cover costs and make a profit. And they can't do that if any Tom, Di Ck and Harry can buy directly from the supplier.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I was so happy when we could buy Molicel locally and at a decent price. But now it's just a play for the money again. Very sad the retailers decided to go that route. As soon as we started buying Batts, wasn't even a week and they were suddenly sold out. That decision was made for their pockets, not with their fellow vaper in mind. Just sad

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I was so happy when we could buy Molicel locally and at a decent price. But now it's just a play for the money again. Very sad the retailers decided to go that route. As soon as we started buying Batts, wasn't even a week and they were suddenly sold out. That decision was made for their pockets, not with their fellow vaper in mind. Just sad



What's worse was the price you could buy it from the supplier at (even cheaper if you buy as a vendor and in bulk) versus the price I saw them advertised at some vendors... I know vape stores have overheads, etc. but some had over a 100% markup.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ivc_mixer

Mailed them yesterday and got the following response this morning:
"Thanks for getting in touch, yes our minimum order is 100 units as we no longer sell direct to the public. The Molicel’s should start hitting the Vape stores soon. If you would like to get some more info on where to find the cells, get in touch with info@hashtagvapes.co.za and they should be able to direct you to the right place.
Regards,
Andrew Kloppers"

That means if we're lucky we will be able to buy them for about R250ea now...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ivc_mixer said:


> Mailed them yesterday and got the following response this morning:
> "Thanks for getting in touch, yes our minimum order is 100 units as we no longer sell direct to the public. The Molicel’s should start hitting the Vape stores soon. If you would like to get some more info on where to find the cells, get in touch with info@hashtagvapes.co.za and they should be able to direct you to the right place.
> Regards,
> Andrew Kloppers"
> 
> That means if we're lucky we will be able to buy them for about R250ea now...


Well @Evie 1989 and the team at Hashtag Vapes can count me out for any future support. Will also begin to query my regular shops and no longer support any shop that uses them as a Distro. They wanted to create a monopoly to suit their pockets, that's fine, my pockets will no longer support their business. The true power is with the consumer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

DRS , Agree 100% I will use my regular Samsung Pinks .

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

I will wait for Imraan from BossVape to get new Samsung 40T's in, at least he offers them at decent prices. Thinking of chatting to him and see if he can buy 100 cells from Andrew and offer them at a decent price. Hashtag does not have a monopoly on it, they just caused the MOQ's

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ivc_mixer said:


> I will wait for Imraan from BossVape to get new Samsung 40T's in, at least he offers them at decent prices. Thinking of chatting to him and see if he can buy 100 cells from Andrew and offer them at a decent price. Hashtag does not have a monopoly on it, they just caused the MOQ's



Think I'll just get a couple of mates together and do a group buy from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Sent him a Whatsapp now. He's usually quite busy by this time, and I think especially over the long weekend with a lot of orders to fill, but will respond here when he answers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Think I'll just get a couple of mates together and do a group buy from them.


I'll be in on this seeing as I ordered myself a Gaur 21 yesterday and I need more 21700's


----------



## Drikusw

Molicel P42A 21700 Battery – BLCK Flavour (blckvapour.co.za)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964

ivc_mixer said:


> I will wait for Imraan from BossVape to get new Samsung 40T's in, at least he offers them at decent prices. Thinking of chatting to him and see if he can buy 100 cells from Andrew and offer them at a decent price. Hashtag does not have a monopoly on it, they just caused the MOQ's


Just a question if I may. Here in AU one of the biggest vape vendors are also the official Molicel wholesaler for the Molicel brand in AU. He then peddles it off to other vape vendors in AU as the official wholesaler. Who is the official Molicel wholesaler representative in SA?


----------



## ivc_mixer

Drikusw said:


> Molicel P42A 21700 Battery – BLCK Flavour (blckvapour.co.za)


R210 is less than the R250 I expected, but more than the R119 we could buy it for. Oh well...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

fbb1964 said:


> Just a question if I may. Here in AU one of the biggest vape vendors are also the official Molicel wholesaler for the Molicel brand in AU. He then peddles it off to other vape vendors in AU as the official wholesaler. Who is the official Molicel wholesaler representative in SA?


I do not think Hashtag is the official wholesaler as such, but it appears they're the one who has made a deal with Andrew from Electron

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Think I'll just get a couple of mates together and do a group buy from them.


Count me in.
Just by the by Jurgens @InkdVapor sells them at a afffordable price.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DougP

ivc_mixer said:


> R210 is less than the R250 I expected, but more than the R119 we could buy it for. Oh well...


Which battery are you referring to, 
18650 or 21700. 
The R 119 (directly from Andrew) was for the 18650 if memory serves me correctly



Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DougP

No names mentioned but a certain well known Vape Shop is selling these 18650 batteries for R220 each.
That's more than a 100% markup based on Andrews pricing at the time he was selling directly.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Feedback from Andrew if we were interested in doing a group buy (100 cells minimum):
Should you wish to place an order for 100 cells you would be looking at R128 each for the 18650’s and R158 each for the 21700’s.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Group buy:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/molicel-batteries.t71856/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Looking at some of the vendor pricing it’s an absolute f”ing rip off

to molicel sa and some of the vendors ... good luck .. I will not support extortion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Ya but .... we do need to support those that are actually trying.

If @InkdVapor is selling at R150 and he has paid the asking price of R128, then that is by far and away a very reasonable mark up. Stock on the shelf costs money. If he had to buy 100 x, then that is R15 grand. I do not begrudge a man making a living.

By all means avoid those that are asking too much, they will get the message soon enough.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Stranger said:


> Ya but .... we do need to support those that are actually trying.
> 
> If @InkdVapor is selling at R150 and he has paid the asking price of R128, then that is by far and away a very reasonable mark up. Stock on the shelf costs money. If he had to buy 100 x, then that is R15 grand. I do not begrudge a man making a living.
> 
> By all means avoid those that are asking too much, they will get the message soon enough.



@Stranger i didn’t pin point any vendor ... some are charging r100 more per battery 

some are reasonable some are not

times are tough and my wallet is more important than supporting vendors tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Stranger said:


> Ya but .... we do need to support those that are actually trying.
> 
> If @InkdVapor is selling at R150 and he has paid the asking price of R128, then that is by far and away a very reasonable mark up. Stock on the shelf costs money. If he had to buy 100 x, then that is R15 grand. I do not begrudge a man making a living.
> 
> By all means avoid those that are asking too much, they will get the message soon enough.


I cannot agree more with you on this. I am very happy to support shops, and I do so regularly but there are a few money hungry ones and them I generally avoid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

ivc_mixer said:


> I cannot agree more with you on this. I am very happy to support shops, and I do so regularly but there are a few money hungry ones and them I generally avoid.



Vape Shop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DougP said:


> No names mentioned but a certain well known Vape Shop is selling these 18650 batteries for R220 each.
> That's more than a 100% markup based on Andrews pricing at the time he was selling directly.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Another Shop is selling their 21700's for R270 a pop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Another Shop is selling their 21700's for R270 a pop


I also received an email from a very popular shop with the same price and find it rather disgusting.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Hahahaha I got it too


----------



## Stranger

Being fair to the importer of these batteries, they were never aimed at or intended for the vape market. The batteries actually make up battery power packs for the electric trials bikes that the company sells. I don't know who or how the vape world got involved but the importers decision to sell in bulk is his choice and fits in with his business model. I have met with and had conversations with the owner of the company and feel the need to defend him a bit. Vaping is not his core business outlet. He would need to employ extra staff to process, pack and ship on an individual basis.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stranger said:


> Being fair to the importer of these batteries, they were never aimed at or intended for the vape market. The batteries actually make up battery power packs for the electric trials bikes that the company sells. I don't know who or how the vape world got involved but the importers decision to sell in bulk is his choice and fits in with his business model. I have met with and had conversations with the owner of the company and feel the need to defend him a bit. Vaping is not his core business outlet. He would need to employ extra staff to process, pack and ship on an individual basis.



Nobody is attacking him, he has always helped me and we had a nice conversation the other day on the phone, stellar gent. The exploit by the vape shops on his policy is what is ticking most of us off. Just because we can't order at 100 Batteries at a time, they feel its right to add a 100% plus mark up (some shops). And that is where the proverbial Digital Middle Finger is aimed at

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Stranger said:


> Being fair to the importer of these batteries, they were never aimed at or intended for the vape market. The batteries actually make up battery power packs for the electric trials bikes that the company sells. I don't know who or how the vape world got involved but the importers decision to sell in bulk is his choice and fits in with his business model. I have met with and had conversations with the owner of the company and feel the need to defend him a bit. Vaping is not his core business outlet. He would need to employ extra staff to process, pack and ship on an individual basis.


I don’t think the issue is selling in bulk, it is more about excluding the consumer (regardless of quantities) and the subsequent ridiculous markups that some stores are posting. I honestly think a R120 markup off a base price of R150 is sick.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Hakhan

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Another Shop is selling their 21700's for R270 a pop


Sir.... I agree with you 100%

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## fbb1964

CJB85 said:


> I don’t think the issue is selling in bulk, it is more about excluding the consumer (regardless of quantities) and the subsequent ridiculous markups that some stores are posting. I honestly think a R120 markup off a base price of R150 is sick.


Interesting post. My dramas with old date of manufacture Molicel batteries shipped were eventually resolved no dramas. Let's not get stuck on the brand itself. My question would be about selling batteries. Any brand batteries whatever their used for it doesn't matter. And wholesaler and retailer policies and markups. Are all batteries at this wholesaler sold with a moq of 100 or not. And I'm talking about any brand battery here. This is a business model and sales policy question here. Or is it specific to the Molicel brand only. If its always moq 100 no issue that's the wholesaler sales policy. If it's moq 100 for Molicel batteries only, others you can buy moq what you like then it is a issue. 

Just to clarify ok. This is not about a very likable vendor or having a go at any person or company it's a simple straightforward question about how and which moq quantity batteries are sold. Retail vendors can charge whatever they like the consumer market will sort them out by themselves in time no problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

AFAIK

Electron motorsports are the only guys bringing in Molicell units. These are used primarily in the companies core product, which is electric motorbikes. I don't think they ever had any intention of selling directly to wholesalers or the consumers. They were intended for his product build. As I stated above, they made the decision to sell by bulk at 100 units a time. It was stated to me that he brings in at 2000-3000 at a time. Even at 60% of his selling price that is a couple of hundred thousand bucks a go. Big investment from them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964

Ok thanks for the clarification. Appreciated. So he basically did consumers a favor selling to them directly in small quantities. The logistics got too much as understandable it would being a big wholesaler and mostly for he's own business use. And now unless you buy 100 units from him directly to justify the logistics needed you have to buy smaller quantity from vape vendors of which some are seriously ripping vapers off with hugely inflated retail mark-up prices. But the market will sort itself out with demand, supply and price. As it always does. The rip-off vendors will be stuck with hugely overpriced stock not selling much as in big volume wise while people will be shopping for other quality brands or cheaper Molicels at the other vaper friendly vendors. Easy... Capitalism at work. The consumer decides what and where they buy. While rip-off vendors crash and burn.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stranger

I think you summed that up nicely

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Imraan of Bossvape says he'll have Molicel in about two weeks from now. Just bought 8 40T's there.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

I bought some Sony's from BossVape. At the prices he sells batteries at I couldn't pass it up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

